# I got a new project in the works!!!



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Volts are not "pulled". Amps are pulled, but what you really want to know is how much power is needed, which is volts x amps (minus losses). And the answer to how much power is needed for any given speed is " it depends on many things, most significantly the aerodynamic features of the vehicle, and, if there is an incline, the mass of the vehicle and the steepness of the incline."


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

If you don't mind, share your idea and the forum will share their views!


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

"Captain , I am receiving some kind of signal"

"What kind of signal Mr. Spock?"

"I am not certain, but it seems to be attempting to communicate with us."


----------



## MrCapri (Mar 30, 2012)

Hollie Maea said:


> Volts are not "pulled". Amps are pulled, but what you really want to know is how much power is needed, which is volts x amps (minus losses). And the answer to how much power is needed for any given speed is " it depends on many things, most significantly the aerodynamic features of the vehicle, and, if there is an incline, the mass of the vehicle and the steepness of the incline."


That sounds right to me!!! I am just in the planing stage right now but what I was planning was making an EV that doesn't need batteries, sounds impossible right well I'm thinking of using an electric motor generator like the kind used for wind turbines to power the EV motor. but instead of fan blades have a disc of magnets moving and powering the generator ect. let me know what y'all think 

thanks Capri


----------



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

Gonna stick my neck out and be the first to say;

Sounds like you're trying to make a free energy machine? Please don't waste your time.

Either that or you are planning on making an axial flux generator (re: flat plates) powered by some sort of ICE or similar power plant. In which case, it's not a new idea and you'd be better off connecting the ICE directly to the wheels, as per a normal car.

Chris


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Without batteries it's not an EV. You have to power your "electric motor generator" with something besides magic faerie dust. If you use an ICE to power it with no batteries you'll have the least efficient hybrid possible.


----------



## MrCapri (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok but if I use a wind generator that pulls say 50amps wouldn't that be enough to power to drive a vehicle instead of having 500lbs in batteries ect??


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

50A at what voltage? Cars move under power, not amps, or volts, but A x V. At 50A it will need to be at least 300V to move that car at 70 mph, maybe double that including the wind turbine. 

How is a 20 ft tower and turbine going to make a car move more efficiently?

What happens when the wind stops? Do you sit there for a day, week?


----------



## MrCapri (Mar 30, 2012)

So your saying this setup wont work even if the wind motor is a 200 volt it won't make enough power to move a vehicle at freeway speed what about a 300 or 400 volt


----------



## MrCapri (Mar 30, 2012)

The warp 9 motor's Max reccomended volts is 170 wont the 200 volt wind motor overload the warp 9??


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

No, it won't work. The voltage isn't overly important, but you need ~15kW or more to to cruise at that speed.

Have you ever seen a 15 kW wind turbine? Here's some specs from one of the top hits on google:

diameter: 10 meters
recommend tower height: 21-33 meters

Also, what's the Accelerator in your picture?


----------



## MrCapri (Mar 30, 2012)

Its the electronic gas pedal that controls the how fast the motor turns, and why such a large wind motor?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Ok, I couldn't tell what it was doing since it's hooked to both the motor controller and the wind turbine.

A wind turbine has to be huge to make enough power to move a normal car at highway speeds. But then your car needs 3x the power to carry the turbine too, so you'll have to make the turbine bigger etc.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, you can't make a "motor" to turn your generator just using permanent magnets to react against other permanent magnets. Magnet motors have been tried many times, some cleverly built ones may actually appear to run with no load after being given a push start, but they will stall to a stop under load.


----------

